# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Đắm mình ở khu du lich Hồ Mây - Du lịch Vũng Tàu

## hangnt

*Khu du lịch Hồ Mây nằm trên đỉnh Núi Lớn là một trong những Khu du lịch sinh thái - văn hóa đẹp vừa được xâydựng ở Vũng Tàu.* 


Trước đây, để tham quan núi Lớn, du khách chỉ có 1 cách là chinh phục bằng đường bộ. Từ năm 2010, với việc đưa giai đoạn 1 dự án cáp treo Núi Lớn – Núi Nhỏ vào họat động, du khách đã có thể dễ dàng lên đến đỉnh núi Lớn chỉ sau chưa đầy 10 phút ngồi trong cabin cáp treo để hòa mình vào thiên nhiên của khu du lịch sinh thái Hồ Mây - Núi Lớn.

Từ điểm bắt đầu - nhà ga cáp treo số 1, ngồi trong cabin, du khách thoải mái phóng tầm mắt ngắm cảnh Bãi Trước, TP. Vũng Tàu với Hòn Ngưu, khu di tích Bạch Dinh trắng toát nằm giữa màu xanh của rừng cây giá tỵ và sứ.

Chưa đầy 10 phút, du khách đã đến nhà ga số 2 ở độ cao 210m so với mực nước biển. Để phục vụ du khách đi tham quan và tham gia các trò chơi trên đỉnh núi, Ban quản lý khu du lịch đã đưa vào hoạt động hệ thống xe điện và xe lửa chuyên chở khách lên, xuống núi. Chỉ với 10.000 đồng, du khách đã có thể thưởng thức cảm giác ngồi trên chiếc xe lửa lắc lư “leo” dần lên đỉnh núi.


*Điểm Tham Quan, giải trí:*

Điểm nhấn của khu du lịch Hồ Mây chính là 2 hồ nước nhân tạo mang tên Hồ Mây thượng và Hồ Mây hạ với diện tích khoảng 3ha nằm trên đỉnh núi. 2 Hồ nước được thiết kế nằm ở độ cao chênh hàng chục mét, tạo nên một thác nước có chiều cao 9m. 

Khi lên đến nơi chắc hẳn nhiều người sẽ bất ngờ, ngắm nhìn hồ nước mới thấy quả là đẹp và đáng khâm phục khi người ta đã kỳ công sáng tạo được chiếc hồ nhân tạo rộng và đẹp như thế này.


Ngoài các cảnh quan thiên nhiên như vườn Hoa Bác Hồ, rừng Thông Caribe, Rừng Hoa Anh Đào, khu nuôi chim Công, .... khu du lịch Hồ Mây còn có các công trình Văn Hóa, Lịch sử như: Lô Cốt thời Pháp, Rada Vi ba, hang đá Belem ... nhưng điểm tập chung nhất là Khu Đền Thờ: Tượng phật Di Lặc cao 30m, La Hán Đường với 18 vị La Hán, Phật tích Động thờ 33 vị Tổ Thiền Tông được xếp hạng Kỷ Lục Guiness tỉnh Bà Rịa Vũng Tàu.

Ở khu du lịch Hồ Mây có khá nhiều thứ để vui chơi, thư giãn như tham quan vườn hoa, khu nuôi đà điểu, thích thì cưỡi ngựa đi dạo quanh khu du lịch. Ấn tượng nhất với du khách có lẽ là trò chơi máng trượt. Ngồi trên chiếc xe trong lòng máng trượt, có đường ray như đường ray tàu hỏa, thắt đai an toàn rồi nhả thắng. Chiếc xe lao đi vun vút, tới những khúc cua, lại có cảm giác như cả người và xe sắp lao ra khỏi máng, miệng thét lên những tiếng thét vừa sợ, vừa sảng khoái.  Đây là trò chơi cảm giác mạnh khá mới phù hợp với những người thích phiêu lưu và muốn thử sự can đảm của chính mình.



Không chỉ có hồ nước mà ở đây có khá nhiều trò chơi cảm giác mạnh

phục vụ nhu cầu giải trí của người dân và du khách.
Khách Sạn, nơi lưu trú:

Một nét khác cũng khá độc đáo của khu du lịch sinh thái Hồ Mây – Núi Lớn là khu lều trại nằm dưới rừng thông caribê cho du khách thuê. Chỉ với khoảng 50.000đ, khách tham quan đã có chỗ nằm nghỉ lưng sau khi dạo chơi. Còn buồi tối, nếu thích cảm giác được hòa mình vào thiên nhiên hoang dã, du khách cũng có thể thuê lều để ở qua đêm với giá chỉ 150.000/lều có thể đủ cho 1 gia đình 4 thành viên. Khi đêm xuống, trong làn sương lạnh của đỉnh núi, mọi người có thể cùng ngắm sao trời và thưởng thức ly cà phê nóng để tìm cho mình sự bình yên, thư thái hoặc thoải mái khám phá thành phố Vũng Tàu bên dưới với rực rỡ ánh đèn mà ở những độ cao khác ít có dịp thưởng thức.

Ngoài ra, bạn có thể đặt phòng ghỉ qua đêm ở khu Resort Bình Minh thuộc Khu du lịch Hồ Mây. Khu Resort Bình Minh tọa lạc trên đỉnh núi Lớn. Đứng từ khu Resort, ở độ cao trên 250m so với mặt nước biển, bạn có thể phóng tầm mắt nhìn trọn quang cảnh thành phố Vũng Tầu. 

Khu Resort tràn ngập gió biển, khí hậu mát mẻ quanh năm bởi rừng cây nguyên sinh bao phủ, bởi mặt biển bao quanh và cách xa với chốn đô thị đông người, nên khí hậu nơi đây trong lành đến tinh khiết. Phòng nghỉ ở khu Resort Bình Minh thích hợp cho những chuyến du lịch gia đình hay nghỉ dưỡng dài ngày.


*Thông tin cho bạn: 

1. Giờ mở cửa đi cáp treo lên tham quan KDL Sinh thái, Văn hóa Hồ Mây.*

- Vào các ngày thứ 2, thứ 3, thứ 5, thứ 6, thứ 7 và Chủ nhật hàng tuần từ 8h00 đến 23h00.

- Riêng ngày thứ  4 hàng tuần (nếu không phải là ngày lễ), KDL ngưng hoạt động để bảo dưỡng, bảo trì, vệ sinh.

*2. Giá Vé trọn gói:* 

+ 200.000 (VND) : Dành cho người lớn (tham quan & vui chơi giải trí )

+ 100.000 (VND) : Dành cho trẻ em từ 1m đến 1.3m và người tu hành

 + Trẻ em dưới 1m : Miễn phí

Các dịch vụ trọn gói bao gồm:

Cáp treo: Đi lại 02 chiều. Nhà Ga 1 – KDL Hồ Mây và ngược lại

Xe Điện: Nhà Ga 2 – Trung Tâm của Khu du Lịch và ngược lại

Các dịch vụ: Lều trại, võng nghỉ trong ngày; Câu cá, chèo thuyền, đạp vịt trên Hồ Mây; Xe ngựa, cưỡi ngựa tham quan


Nguồn: yeudulich

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Tp. Hồ Chí Minh - Vũng Tàu - Tp. Hồ Chí Minh (2 ngày 1 đêm) - Giá 980.000 VNĐ/Khách* - *Tp.Ho Chi Minh - Vung Tau - Tp.Ho Chi Minh (2 ngay 1 dem) - Gia 980.000 VND/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Vũng Tàu* - *tour du lich Vung Tau*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Vũng Tàu* - *du lich Vung Tau*

----------


## lunas2

có con đường đẹp quá

----------


## h20love

nhìn nhiều trò thú vị nhỉ

----------


## lovetravel

pic đầu đẹp quá

----------

